# Center LCD Replacement Problem



## ZephyrCoveQuattro (Feb 12, 2013)

So I followed the diy instructions to replace the center lcd. I am an ee student and am very good at micro soldering, and soldered the pins perfectly. Ever since install, the screen will get all red and then will dim back to normal sporadically. It seems to do it when it is warmer than 65 degrees. It has been 50 degrees all day today and has not done this once. I bought the Interfuse replacement screen from amazon.

Has anyone experienced this issue?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

I know my pixels start to fade once they get warm. I'm not sure if this is the 'lost pixels' issue or not, but if its cold, the screen is perfect. The corners start to fade and then it grows larger as it gets warmer. This is in an 04 S-Line 2.7T.


----------



## audifirst (Apr 10, 2006)

if you bought the LCD with orange ribbon , which is chinease LCD then this is normal


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

http://www.pixelfix.info/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=65


----------

